

PG added css for mobile - hyperventilator

Holy shit! The header is a little screwy but at least I can read it. Thanks.<p>Edit: Apparently still in progress. Can someone not on a mobile check the source?
======
kogir
Nope, I added a viewport meta tag, and I'm not convinced it's an improvement.

~~~
brudgers
I would not consider the change to be detrimental - while admitting that
change is always a reason to complain.

------
jasonkester
I still see the "tiny comment" issue on Android, where most comments are
normal size, but some seem to be in a tiny 3px font that requires zooming way
in and scrolling back and forth to read.

In short, no noticeable change.

------
jamesjguthrie
A bit screwy on my iPad Retina too. "submit" and my name are too close
together on the top right.

------
josephpmay
On a related note, is there a reason why mobile Chrome doesn't have view
source?

